

Ask HN: Review my startup - dhpmx
http://www.easyfreeimages.com

======
cschneid
I landed on the page and got lost. Its fine if you haven't setup your sign up
yet, but there's not even marketing copy telling me why I'm there, and what
I'm supposed to do.

What is unique about this photo sharing? Why would I use this over flickr, or
any of the dozens of other photo sharing tools?

------
noodle
needs more information on purpose/benefits/features/signup/etc..

i understand what its for and what it does, and so will most hackers, but this
isn't really an app for hackers. you have to let the people know, on that
first page, exactly whats happening, or they'll pass it by.

------
dhpmx
It's a new site, so it's still very much in development. However that being
said, I agree that I need to make the frontpage a little more inviting... Why
would you use my site vs. flickr or picasa etc... 1\. You keep 100% ownership
of YOUR media, you don't have to sell you soul in exchange for a free service.
That's why I created this site... those are my pictures and I refuse to give
up my rights in exchange for a free service. 2\. The other sites I tried are
so clutered with "web 2.0" garbage that they are annoyingly slow or loaded
with all kinds of ads or offensive material. 3\. We try to make uploading and
managing your videos and photos really easy... ie: mom approved

So try to find a photo/video hosting site that is easy to use, fast, not
loaded with ads or not loaded with offensive material.... hmmm !

thanks for your input

~~~
ejs
I really cant think of any complaints I have with flickr... it's my favorite
web application only second to gmail.

Why would I switch to your service? To look at your arguments:

I find flickr extremely easy to use (even my parents enjoy it).

I have never found it to be slow... in fact I am suprised how fast uploading
can be at times.

I dont see any ads on my flickr page...?

Offensive material? hmm I guess its there, but I dont look for it so why is
that important?

-

But I do love the ease of things like uploading from desktop apps (fspot).
Easy to title, organize, and add descriptions. Easy to order prints...

I think you do have some benefits, but your description is not convincing me.
Is it like flickr without the social networking part?

~~~
dhpmx
FYI Flickr has started using ads sporadically.. Did you also know that
according to their terms of service, you give them "world-wide, royalty free
and non-exclusive license(s)" to whatever you upload on their servers...

I think the whole "social networking" part is nice but it's turn into a mess
where you're constantly fending of spam and lame comments from complete
idiots...

I'm workiong on tags, searching, favorites etc. not sure about comments...

Also working on blackberry/iphone uploading etc.

I'm more interested in things people want, not just flash !

thanks

~~~
unalone
Then what makes your service better than Picasa? Because that's the flip side
of the Flickr coin: no emphasis on the social, heavy emphasis on controlling
your images and sorting them well. And it's a beast. Flickr's nicer and more
used, but Picasa may be better in a lot of ways.

------
bjtitus
Needs more user friendly / readable URLs. Like easyfreeimages.com/{username}
and the domain name is quite long. Could it be shortened to something like
efi.com (probably not, but it would be a better option for quick typing and
pasting urls in emails).

~~~
dhpmx
Good suggestions... thanks

------
vorador
the french link doesn't work

~~~
dhpmx
Work in progress... need translators !

~~~
stillmotion
use the google translate API. It's magical.

